
Copyright in Canada - fogus
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/09/14/Copyright-Consultation
======
RyanMcGreal
Canada has an opportunity not to recreate the legislative disaster that is the
DMCA. Unfortunately, the current Conservative government isn't exactly
predisposed to doing the right thing for the right reasons. (Last year, they
tried to ram through a US-style copyright reform - Bill C-61 - that died on
the order paper when the minority government dissolved and an election was
called.)

The fact that they're currently conducting national consultations into
copyright reform is encouraging, and I would strongly urge Canadians to
participate in calling for sensible reforms that balance owners' rights
against the rights of consumers to study, understand and modify their
possessions; and against the public good, including innovation and economic
growth, that flows from the free exchange of ideas and information

~~~
amackera
Though it is encouraging, the consultations were almost all invite-only, and
not transparent to the public. There have certainly been a few public
consultations, though they have generally been not well advertised.

------
jbrun
If you are in Canada (or canadian), please sign the Crown Copyright petition
found here:

<http://visiblegovernment.ca/campaigns/crowncopyright/>

------
gjm11
Tim Bray mentions there that he jokingly calls himself Canada's second most
famous computer programmer. For anyone else who's wondering, the most famous
would appear to be James Gosling.

